# Should I upgrade my setup for free?



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I currently have a HR54, HR24, C61 and two C51's. I need a wireless mini and when I called in I was offered a free upgrade to it and the Genie 2. What are the downside's and upside's of this upgrade? we have three 4KTV's in the house too. If I get the Genie 2 it is my understanding I will need three C61's, two C51's and a wireless Genie mini? How does this change the basic charge? I do believe they will need to upgrade my dish as well. I have AT&T Uverse Fiber so I shouldn't have any internet issues along with the setup. I have read through most of what I can find here and it seems half the people like their Genie 2 and half hate it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The HR54 works with DVRs, receivers and clients. The HS17 is a headless server and only works with clients. The HR54 works with one 4K client at a time. The HS17 works with two 4K clients at a time. The HS17 will work with your current HD dish but it would be wise to have the LNB upgraded to a reverse band LNB for future proofing.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If you had only one 4K TV, I would say wait before getting the HS17. Its the first generation of the headless server line. I don't know when the next one will come. But you have two 4K TV's so maybe you need two 4K full setups with C61Ks? That's your decision.

Also the C61's are C61Ks. Be sure you get that model. Not the regular C61, which isn't 4K. The "K" matters for 4K service.

And when you lose the HR24 which you can't have with the HS17 you lose the extra recording capability.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Abe Frohman (Jun 9, 2018)

The HS-17 is the last receiver DTV is going to make...ohh they may have HS-17-200 or 300 but its the last one overall.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Abe Frohman said:


> The HS-17 is the last receiver DTV is going to make...ohh they may have HS-17-200 or 300 but its the last one overall.


The last three digits identify the manufacturer (200 - Samsung, 300 - Philips). As for you stating the HS17 is the last server to be made is that your opinion or do you have facts to back up your statement?


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do we get a service charge for an extra box now that the server is headless and we will need a new box to take the old ones place? I would be going from a genie, a hd dvr receiver and 3 mini's to the server and three 4k mini's, two mini's and one wireless mini. To me it seems like the headless receiver is an excuse to also add on another mini fee. In my mind I am going from 5 device charges to 7 device charges even though we are only adding one new TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

one HS17 no fee and each mini $7/m
why you need seven clients when your number TV is less ?!
Take so many mini as many TV you have, selecting that models what hae a letter - K - for UHD, W - for wireless


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just know that you will have a total of 100’series links you can set wheels as right now you can set up to 150. If that’s not an issue then personally I’d probably take the upgrade especially if you have any 4k tvs...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> one HS17 no fee and each mini $7/m
> why you need seven clients when your number TV is less ?!
> Take so many mini as many TV you have, selecting that models what hae a letter - K - for UHD, W - for wireless


Only 6 clients (for 6 TVs). He added in the HS17 when asking if he had to pay a $7 fee for that device.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, the fee is per television so there is no fee for the HS17.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, the fee is per television so there is no fee for the HS17.


Per TV set that has an HR attached.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Abe Frohman said:


> The HS-17 is the last receiver DTV is going to make...ohh they may have HS-17-200 or 300 but its the last one overall.


There is already an HS27 and HS37 referred to in a couple different Directv docs, and given that the HS17 is limited to two 4K TVs at once it is obviously not a long term solution for when real 4K channels appear.

There really isn't anything that can be improved upon in the HS17 except the number of 4K channels it supports, and I suppose hard drive size though so I wouldn't expect any difference other than those details.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do we have any clue how many UHD streams the new models will support ?

Really, when the 4k hype will come to fruits ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> There really isn't anything that can be improved upon in the HS17 except the number of 4K channels it supports, and I suppose hard drive size though so I wouldn't expect any difference other than those details.


And hopefully more tuners.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay guys. I took the free upgrade. No payment of any kind, just the 24 month agreement. A HS17, three c61k's, two c61's, and a c61w. Of course the LNB is being changed out too. Thanks for all your help. I know 4K content isn't readily available but it's nice to not have to worry about it down the road.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have run in to a problem and I am hoping you can help. The installer didn't let me see my series manager on my hr24 before changing everything over. Is there a way to see it without it being hooked up to the satellite connection?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> I have run in to a problem and I am hoping you can help. The installer didn't let me see my series manager on my hr24 before changing everything over. Is there a way to see it without it being hooked up to the satellite connection?


You still have the unit? You should be able to hook it up to a TV to see what you had on that unit's series manager.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

trh said:


> You still have the unit? You should be able to hook it up to a TV to see what you had on that unit's series manager.


It is hooked up and let's me see the playlist but not the series manager. I thought it was an option too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> It is hooked up and let's me see the playlist but not the series manager. I thought it was an option too.


Interesting question. I've used the Playlists on several HRs that I've taken off my account but never had a reason to access the Series Manager. I have no idea what the answer is.

Rich


----------



## Abe Frohman (Jun 9, 2018)

slice1900 said:


> There is already an HS27 and HS37 referred to in a couple different Directv docs, and given that the HS17 is limited to two 4K TVs at once it is obviously not a long term solution for when real 4K channels appear.
> 
> There really isn't anything that can be improved upon in the HS17 except the number of 4K channels it supports, and I suppose hard drive size though so I wouldn't expect any difference other than those details.


Those will never see the light of day, they are moving to the new 5g boxes for no dish.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

If Directv abandons the dish I will be switching to Dish Network!!!!

I knew AT&T would screw Directv up!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Abe Frohman said:


> Those will never see the light of day, they are moving to the new 5g boxes for no dish.


I have no idea what this means, can you explain? I know what 5G is to some extent but what has that to do with D*'s DVRs? Sounds like you think D* is gonna go more for streaming (which makes sense to some degree) and give up on DVRs.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Abe Frohman said:


> Those will never see the light of day, they are moving to the new 5g boxes for no dish.


and you have solid evidence of that ?!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> and you have solid evidence of that ?!


Asked similar question, got nothing.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Abe Frohman said:


> Those will never see the light of day, they are moving to the new 5g boxes for no dish.


That's ridiculous, only a fool would believe that Directv is going to drop satellite in the near future. There are over 20 million satellite customers, paying an average of $128/month. And the IP version will be primarily over existing internet connections, they'll offer bundling deals on AT&T 5G just like cable providers offer bundles but you won't need to take their 5G internet - and it will take quite a few years before it reaches everywhere AT&T cellular does.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I personally do not think the DVR will go away from DIRECTV. They may introduce a cloud DVR. Most people I know like it. When your lady co-signs for the service; you know it's a keeper. I said previously in parts of the country the satellite is needed because in some rural areas there is no cable or Telco tv. There are some benefits of having a satellite vs. cable or telco tv. No major outages, no emergency service interference, or a squirrel or animal knocking out the service for multiple customers. There are some benefits. 

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ericknolls said:


> I personally do not think the DVR will go away from DIRECTV. They may introduce a cloud DVR. Most people I know like it. When your lady co-signs for the service; you know it's a keeper. I said previously in parts of the country the satellite is needed because in some rural areas there is no cable or Telco tv. There are some benefits of having a satellite vs. cable or telco tv. No major outages, no emergency service interference, or a squirrel or animal knocking out the service for multiple customers. There are some benefits.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


I agree with you about the benefits of satellite and cable.

I found this the other day about what's being done for the folks that can't get high speeds: High Speed Fixed Wireless Home Internet Is Coming to Rural America - Cord Cutters News

This might help some/most of those folks.

Rich


----------

